# Fried Okra



## powerplantop (Jul 18, 2017)

1 pound of fresh okra washed and cut into rounds about 1/2 inch thick. 

To the okra add 2 Tablespoons of milk and stir. 

Add 1/2 cup corn meal, 1/8 teaspoon salt, 1/8 teaspoon black pepper and 1/8 teaspoon garlic. Stir and let sit for 10 to 15 minutes.

Heat 1/2 cup of oil in a wide flat bottom pan. Add okra cook on medium high heat. Stirring every few minutes until golden brown with crunchy bits.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 18, 2017)

Love fried okra.... 

Ross


----------



## Merlot (Jul 18, 2017)

I love love fried okra, thank you!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 18, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Love fried okra....
> 
> Ross



Thank you! 



Merlot said:


> I love love fried okra, thank you!



Thank you! 

Today I finally figured out how to use my artificial lights to make food look good. Have had them for almost 6 months and finally putting them to use.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2017)

Oooh!  Not usually an okra fan, but this looks mighty good, ppo!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 18, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Oooh!  Not usually an okra fan, but this looks mighty good, ppo!



Thank you! It was really good.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 18, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Oooh!  Not usually an okra fan, but this looks mighty good, ppo!



Fried okra is not like okra cooked other ways. It is not "slimy" at all. Fried okra and mashed potatoes are my "must have" sides for chicken fried steak. All dressed with a generous amount of white gravy. 

CD


----------

